# team work to cross CSP crack



## blairjb (Feb 14, 2014)

So the crack at CSP is causing grief. You go out in the morning and it manageable, but when you come back at dusk it may be one of those days where you spend the night. So why don't we pool our resources and make it easy? Last week i was out there and about about 20 of us were searching for s dopy to cross. One guy had some 2X6s and I had Aluminum loading ramps. We managed but it was still a bit scary. So why don't we solve this and haul out some 16 Ft 2X12s out there and make it easy for everyone? marl the location, leave the boards and it serves everyone. No one want to cross a wind driven crack on flimsy boards--we don't have to if we plan ahead. this seems to simple. comments?


----------



## blairjb (Feb 14, 2014)

Im coming up friday night and will haul 2 16ft 2 X12s on my trailer. I will drag them to a good spot and shovel them in. You are welcome to use them. Do not remove and they will keep everyone safe or at least reduce the risk. no more tight roping on flimsy boars that barely span the the crack.

Sam


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman (Apr 13, 2010)

someone has to be a contractor our there, use 11 1/4" lvl's vs 2x lumber 10x stronger when used flat.


----------



## blairjb (Feb 14, 2014)

can you expound a bit


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Agree but also cost more..


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

a lvl is laminated venieer lumber used in headers or to carry a load in a home or long spans very strong very strong much better then a 2x12 when laid flat. going over sixteen feet would be risky I use them as a walkboard sometimes at ten feet and they have a lot of bow to them. just saying not sure what the proper load they can carry when laid flat a board like that gets its strength when it is laid on edge


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

It laminated together and usually yellow. Used to span garages for the headset or at roof peaks for ridge board. Very heavy but much stronger than a normal board. Aluminum planks would be a good option but there again ...cost. couldn't agree more kpi lots of bow when flat


----------



## blairjb (Feb 14, 2014)

The aluminum planks i carry work good but they are only eight feet and they are slick on the ice. If you you get to aggressive on the throttle, you'll spin them out and go down.


----------



## blairjb (Feb 14, 2014)

all I'm saying is that it makes sense to install a permanent solution for the next couple of weeks rather than everyone fends for them selves. last week we had difficulty crossing and after we all crossed someone mentioned there was guy about 500 yards up with a four wheeler stuck in the crack. It was getting dark and everyone ran for the parking lot. i looked at my patner and said we can't leave ea guy stuck out here so were motored west to find him. there he was and solder man struggling to pull his four wheeler out. I threw him my winch line and pulled him over. Only one other guy showed up to help. Bottom line--thats unacceptable. no one should leave someone stranded.


----------



## bigeye596 (Mar 4, 2014)

Agreed. No man left behind. Especially when it comes to fishin


----------



## marlin78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Being a contractor for quite a few years I would trusts a 2x12 about ten to twelve feet Max for safety . Even an lvl that would run you about $100 a piece would bow like crazy at 16' probably dipping into the water and causing panic situations .... if y'all wanna be real safe and save the tens of thousands in gear and possibly lives, why not consider portable scaffolding planks you can get them up to 20' long and 2' wide probably go on Craigslist and pick them up rather cheap this time of the year or in the fall when the siding guys are done for the year . It sounds like enough of you guys go together a hundred a piece and you could have safe and long lasting solutions for emergency situations .

Marlin78


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

guys if you lay the 2 by 12 flat buy a couple of 2 by 4's fasten them to the plank and that would probably do it one on each. Saw a taper on each end of the 2 by 4's. when I need an extra plank for construction that's what we did. put the 2 by 4's on edge when fastening them.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

penalty box said:


> guys if you lay the 2 by 12 flat buy a couple of 2 by 4's fasten them to the plank and that would probably do it one on each. Saw a taper on each end of the 2 by 4's. when I need an extra plank for construction that's what we did. put the 2 by 4's on edge when fastening them.


You nailed it Penalty box, ha ha that would work. Is that crack that wide? I missed the crack width.


----------



## bigeye596 (Mar 4, 2014)

What is the total width of this gap


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Some enterprising young man needs to build a nice sturdy toll bridge and charge a $1.00 ($.50 for walkers) toll to cross each way.

Could pay for his college in a couple of days


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonder if you could take a chainsaw out there and saw out some big chunks of ice and start pileing them across to build up an ice crossing bridge sorta?
All you'd need is a chainsaw and some rope to pull the ice blocks into position.

I dunno! never been out there before lol
!


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Eliminator said:


> Wonder if you could take a chainsaw out there and saw out some big chunks of ice and start pileing them across to build up an ice crossing bridge sorta?


All that would do is create more holes for someone to fall into. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing lundy


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Some enterprising young man needs to build a nice sturdy toll bridge and charge a $1.00 ($.50 for walkers) toll to cross each way.
> 
> Could pay for his college in a couple of days


With a hotdog stand then you have something.:T


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I didn't mean to cut clear through and make death holes, just slivers 4 or 5 " thick, how thick is the ice out there anyhow?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

blairjb said:


> So the crack at CSP is causing grief. You go out in the morning and it manageable, but when you come back at dusk it may be one of those days where you spend the night. So why don't we pool our resources and make it easy? Last week i was out there and about about 20 of us were searching for s dopy to cross. One guy had some 2X6s and I had Aluminum loading ramps. We managed but it was still a bit scary. So why don't we solve this and haul out some 16 Ft 2X12s out there and make it easy for everyone? marl the location, leave the boards and it serves everyone. No one want to cross a wind driven crack on flimsy boards--we don't have to if we plan ahead. this seems to simple. comments?


was that on Friday the 28th? I was there that evening, saturday evening was even worse. been thinking of the bridge idea too, but figured theres a law against it. stream litter?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

threeten said:


> was that on Friday the 28th? I was there that evening, saturday evening was even worse. been thinking of the bridge idea too, but figured theres a law against it. stream litter?


Leave a few planks or even a sheet of plywood and a few 2x4s it'll make the national news when someone gets in trouble. 

IMO if you need 16' planks your screwed anyway. Won't catch me out there without a pair for the group this time of year. 10' is plenty and fill up your quad and carry plenty of propane. Might have to travel to find a way across. Propane in case you have to stay because someone decided to "Borrow" your planks.

I would never leave mine behind. Not to sound selfish but those are to keep me safe if the Shtuff hits the fan I might have to run then opposite direction to get across, planks won't do me any good when their floating in a 50' wide gap.


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

What is the width of this crack?
I carry two 2"x8"x8'
I've been thinking about upgrading to 2"x10"x12'

Just because the crack is only 1 foot doesn't mean that there isn't 2 foot of bad ice on each side. Atleast that's what's been explained to me by some of the informative locals.
I will say that for the most part the locals have been very good explaining and giving very important info......Thanks Fellas.....!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

could check and see if there is any of that steel left they hauled over to Put-in-Bay with the ice cutter last week, they may give you some.
sounds crazy to me, be safe,


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Leave a few planks or even a sheet of plywood and a few 2x4s it'll make the national news when someone gets in trouble.
> 
> IMO if you need 16' planks your screwed anyway. Won't catch me out there without a pair for the group this time of year. 10' is plenty and fill up your quad and carry plenty of propane. Might have to travel to find a way across. Propane in case you have to stay because someone decided to "Borrow" your planks.
> 
> I would never leave mine behind. Not to sound selfish but those are to keep me safe if the Shtuff hits the fan I might have to run then opposite direction to get across, planks won't do me any good when their floating in a 50' wide gap.


We all know what Evel Knevel would do with a couple palnks and a 50' span!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Eliminator, I'm getting bored sitting in my house all the time already. I don't need any more help thinking of something crazy to try.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Roller skates and a couple of rockets? It kinda worked for the coyote 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Why stop at longer planks...........this "work together" thing might be the perfect place to organize OGFer's for a good common cause. I would gladly donate to a fund for a serious plan but longer planks is just crazy. Lets do this right, someone on here has enough engineering background to build a safe, light weight , boyant bridge that could be used year after year. And include in the package a nice wide raft with enough flotation to handle a snow machine and a few guys, hand winch, and flop out boarding ramps.... so that if the crack gets wider than the bridge we still have a safe option without calling 911...... The whole contraption could be kept at CSP thru the ice season.......anyone in the paying group uses the stuff for free and other are charged a fair fee just like towing insurance in the summer..... I'm in.................HT


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

you know thats a great idea, a couple three 55gal plastic barrels, they great floating docks when lashed together. I think two would easily float a snow machine.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Over on Lake Winnebago there are a couple of fishing clubs that due this Otter Street is one that comes to mind. They build and drag them out even post GPS #s for them. many of the fisherman that dont belong to the club will donate a few bucks to help with the cost. They will move them when needed things like that all winter long.They have been doing this for years and have all of the questions answered by now including insurance maybe someone give them a call


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

The black cubes you see in many marinas with jet skis on them are called jet docks. They are based right here in Cleveland and originally made for the military to make temporary bridges when the actual bridge was destroyed. They hold to military machines the pressure of ice and are near indestructible. 
I was dealing with a guy Sean Kennedy from jet dock. They are not cheap to buy can be arranged every year differently etc. They would last for years. Mine are 10 years old now and have survived 10 winters in the ice in our marina and the rest of the season. Just a thought. 800jetdock is the number

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

I've done some crazy things early on in life but I can't picture me ever crossing a crack on Erie with a few planks. You guys have some massive balls. Lol! Be safe out there and catch some pigs!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year up at Saginaw bay guys were crossing 10 feet of open water at the cracks. Get a good run and get it up to about 80 mph and skim across. 

Now that's crazy.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well if any ideas anyone has includes welding that I can do. Even aluminum 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigeye596 (Mar 4, 2014)

Fishingful: that is possible, but insanely crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## dadtimmons (Mar 20, 2013)

Alaska fronter guys built a bridge out of trees to get there atvs across a creek


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I smell another 20/20 episode in the near future. Swantucky get ready buddy . Lmfao


----------

